

Ask YC: SEO/Google results - mrtron

If you search for IBM on google, their site has a list of the main categories that shows in the results.  Is there a way to encourage goog to include these for your site, or is it an optimization on their end for certain sites and you can't force it at all?
======
hcho
Google calls it site links. See:
[http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en...](http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=47334)

------
gscott
I had all of the pages in the root directory and it wasn't until I broke them
out into there own directories did I get some links under the google.com
search for officezilla.com. It makes a big difference, without those links
your site listing is "just another listing" but with the additional links your
site looks more important.

~~~
mrtron
OK great, we have our sections broke out that way.

I suppose it is just a matter of traffic and pagerank?

------
ssharp
For the site I work on, Google just does this without any sort of sitemap or
anything from our end.

------
solost
Google says that when it believes a user has performed a search that they
believe is "navigational" they will serve site links for your site.

